

Support 1 Hour of Code with Code.org - CodeAvengers

On Tuesday, Code.org founder Hadi Partovi announced a new initiative.<p>December 8-15 is computer science education week and Code.org is pushing for 100,000 teachers, educators, volunteers, to bring an Hour of Code to every student.&quot;<p>Google will support the cause by advertising CS Education Week with a link to Code.org on the homepage for an entire week!<p>CodeAvengers.com and others will be launching 1 hour courses specifically for the event.<p>How can you support the cause?
======
CodeAvengers
The 1 hour of code initiative aims to give as many beginners as possible a
taste and to demystify "code".

If you would like to register your support for this initiative sign up at
[http://www.csedweek.org](http://www.csedweek.org). A cool new video and promo
material will be coming soon.

------
zachlatta
I like the idea and all. What are you asking us to do to help though?

